# Lake Wallace ????



## Crikey (Oct 30, 2005)

Does anyone have any experience of fishing at Lake Wallace (Wallarawang) and more to the point is there anyone that would like to have a go at the trout that are there?

I have no knowledge of the lake other than some sketchy info from fishing mags, and it appears that the lake is shallow so that it could be suited to kayaking.


----------

